# Meine Wildsau Enduro XXXL



## Mr Pink (15. April 2009)

Moin,

bin seit 7 Monaten stolzer Besitzer einer Wildsau Enduro in Übergröße.
Bin selbst 204cm und wieg so 95kg, die Sau ist optimal auf mich zugeschnitten, das Sitzrohr ist etwas länger und die Rohre wurden teils ausgetauscht. War letzte Saison zwei mal in Winterberg und kann mich nicht beschweren, endlich ein stabiles und vorallem verwindungsfreies Gefährt.

Obwohl das Rad sich zum Touren eignet, macht es sich auf dem Downhill doch sehr gut.

Vorher bin ich ein Rose Werks CC sowie Centurion No Pogo Team. Selbstverständlich kein Vergleich ;-)

Das Rad hat Jürgen bei Übergabe gewogen Strich 18kg.
Ausstattung seht ihr ja an den Bildern, werkelt wie erwartet gut vor sich hin.

vorne ne 66ATA
hinten Roco WC
Bremsen sind avid code
Schaltung ist sram
felgen von Alutech die MX


Nur abstellen kann man es nirgends...


Gruß aus der Hansestadt Lübeck


----------



## robertg202 (16. April 2009)

Hallo!

Würde mich sehr interessieren welche "Daten" Dein Rahmen hat. 
Bin nämlich grössenmässig ungefähr in Deiner Klasse, nur gewichtsmässig eine drüber.....
Welche Rahmenhöhe, Oberrohrlänge, Steuerrohrlänge hast Du bestellt?
Irgendwelche speziellen Lenkwinkel oder Sitzwinkel?

LG

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (16. April 2009)

hallo ich bin 2,06 m gross und wiege 95kg und fahre ein pudel FR in grösse xl. 

da ich kleine rahmen wegen ihrer dh-eigenschaften bevorzuge, ist das xl oberrohrtechnisch schon grenzwertig, sprich: länger darfs nicht sein.

bilder auf meiner HP: www.cycleman.de


----------



## Mr Pink (16. April 2009)

ich bin eher so der schmalspurbiker, sprich für den Pudel hat es nicht gereicht ;-) Nein Spass beiseite, für einen Allrounder ist das Ding einfach unschlagbar, sicherlich muss man Kompromisse machen, aber ich bin soweit sehr zufrieden!

In einem Monat geht es nach Hahnenklee im Harz und ich wollte mich vorher mal erkundigen wie ich den Dämpfer einstellen soll, evtl Drehen oder die Löcher verändern, er ist jetzt eher auf weniger federweg, dafür weniger Antriebseinbußen ausgerichtet, hat da einer einen Tipp, welche Löcher ich nutzen sollte? Dann muss ich Jürgen nicht per Mail/Telefon nerven.


@robert: wenn du möchtest kann ich dir gerne die eine Seite vom kaufvertrag zuschicken, da stehen die Teile/Maße drauf!? ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher und habs nicht zur Hand, ich meld mich noc heinmal per PM bei dir, ansonsten bleibt nur eins: messen messen messen!
Ich hatte Jürgen damals die Maße von dem Bike davor gegeben und dsa passte irgendwie ganz gut zusammen, ich glaube der Oberrohe ist ei nwenig länger als xxl und dsa sitzrohr ist etwas länger.


Gruß mr pink


PS: die Drücke und Verstellmöglichkeiten würden mich auch mal interessieren, wie sollte ich die Gabel mit Druck versorgen 66er ATA BJ 2008 und den Dämpfer MZ Roco wenn ich in den Bikepark fahre, bzw. wieviel umdrehungen sollte die Feder(Standard ausführung) bekommen...


----------



## jonnitapia (16. April 2009)

Hast du da keine Beschreibung zu dem Rahmen mitbekommen?


----------



## robertg202 (16. April 2009)

Mr Pink schrieb:


> ich bin eher so der schmalspurbiker, sprich für den Pudel hat es nicht gereicht ;-) Nein Spass beiseite, für einen Allrounder ist das Ding einfach unschlagbar, sicherlich muss man Kompromisse machen, aber ich bin soweit sehr zufrieden!
> 
> In einem Monat geht es nach Hahnenklee im Harz und ich wollte mich vorher mal erkundigen wie ich den Dämpfer einstellen soll, evtl Drehen oder die Löcher verändern, er ist jetzt eher auf weniger federweg, dafür weniger Antriebseinbußen ausgerichtet, hat da einer einen Tipp, welche Löcher ich nutzen sollte? Dann muss ich Jürgen nicht per Mail/Telefon nerven.
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Vielen Dank für die Info. Hast Du vielleicht Länge Sitzrohr und Oberrohr irgendwie bei der Hand (Kaufvertrag, etc...)? Würde mir als Orientierung schon helfen. 

LG

Robert


----------



## rsu (16. April 2009)

Zur Gabel gibts im TechTalk/Federung schon den ein oder anderen Beitrag zur 66ATA

Die Dämpferfeder sollte ohne grosse Vorspannung gefahren werden, egal ob Tour oder Bikepark. Evtl eher eine härtere Feder. Je nach Dämpfer kannst Du natürlich mit Luftdruck/Endprogression spielen.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere dann ist die Einstellung je progressiver je näher der Dämpfer zum Sitzrohr hin montiert ist (untere Einstellung). Würde mal noch eine Einstellung näher zum Sitzrohr hin ausprobieren.

Daneben kannst ja für rein Bikepark mal noch mit flacherem Lenkwinkel spielen (Verstellung der Wippe). Dann kannst Du ja noch den Radstand verstellen. Nicht alle Einstellungen sind miteinander kompatibel, also immer erst mal prüfen ob irgendwo was anschlägt wenn Du die Einstellungen änderst.

Weiter viel Spass


----------



## Mr Pink (17. April 2009)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> Hast du da keine Beschreibung zu dem Rahmen mitbekommen?



So hier die Daten lt Rechnung:

Oberrohrlänge 610mm parallel
Sitzrohrlänge  580mm
Extraverstärkung Gussetrohr SR/OR vom Pudel
Unterrohr von hardride 2009
Oberrohr vom DDU Hardtail
großes Kopfrohrgusset seitlich

Dämpfer ist übrigens Roco R mit Piggy

für die Verstärkungen, bzw. Änderungen hab ich nen  Aufpreis gezahlt.

bzgl des Dämpfers hab ich eine Nahaufnahme angehängt, damit ihr mir bei der Auswahl der richtigen Bohrungen helft um mehr Bodenfreiheit/Federweg für n BIkepark zu erhalten...
gruß mr pink


----------



## robertg202 (17. April 2009)

Hallo!

Danke für die Info!

Mehr Federweg erhältst Du, indem Du den Dämpfer auf das (laut Foto) linke (näher am Sitzrohr) Loch der Wippe einhängst. 
Die Löcher am Unterrohr: je weiter in Richtung Gabel eingehängt (nach rechts laut Foto), desto höher das Tretlager und steiler der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel. 
Je weiter Richtung Tretlager (nach links laut Foto) desto flacher Lenk- und Sitzwinkel und niedriger das Tretlager. 
Ich persönlich bevorzuge niedriges Tretlager und flache Lenkwinkel für den Bikepark. 
Je steiler der Sitzwinkel desto besser zum Touren- und Bergauffahren (nach meinem Geschmack). 
Aber die richtige Kombination aus Tretlagerhöhe, Lenk- und Sitzwinkel ist schon fast so etwas wie eine Religion. Muss man einfach ausprobieren.

ABER VORSICHT: 
Wenn der Dämpfer auf maximalen Federweg (linkes, näher am Sitzrohr seiendes Loch an der Wippe) und am Unterrohr in den unteren (links, näher am Tretlager) Löchern eingehängt ist kann es sein, dass der Reifen am Sitzrohr schleift, wenn der Hinterbau ganz einfedert. 
Also mußt Du ausprobieren welche Einstellungen wirklich funktionieren!
Dazu mußt Du die Feder des Dämpfers ausbauen, dann den Dämpfer ohne Feder wieder einbauen und in jeder Kombination, in der man in einbauen kann, ganz einfedern: so kannst Du ausprobieren, welche "Lochkombinationen" funktionieren und welche nicht. 
Das solltest Du unbedingt machen!
Viel Spaß beim Basteln!


----------

